# New here/ new lab owner with Question



## joshfcb (Dec 30, 2008)

Long Story short, I have always wanted a lab and found one at the local shelter, a choco female. Got interested in training both obedience and and hunt tests. Found a good trainer with reputation in hunt tests. Excelled in obedience but didn't have a retriving drive.

Looking to get another lab in the next 6 months to train. I read on one of the stickys that you want to get a female. Can someone explain to me why females are better?

Thanks and look forward to reading these responses.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I feel that the sex of a dog is personal preference. That being said more peole than not that participate in games tend to run males. This is for the most part due to heat cycles I believe.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Male or Female doesn;t matter. Just buy a really well bred dog with lot's of field trial and hunt test titles in the pedigree or dogs that you have seen work. There is no sure thing. Good Luck to YA


----------



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres the big difference. Males kill your shrubs with pee, females kill your lawn........

Best flusher I ever will own was a male. My current female pointer is awesome. Neither one ever caused me a lick of trouble. You can make ten points and counter points for each sex. Ive hunted over hundreds, in every breed you can imagine......If you have a male that gets snotty with other males- that would be the only worry I would ever have. I wouldnt put up with an agressive dog anyway though.

A lot of people get a female thinking they have the next big thing. Gonna raise pups, make big bucks. 90% are never good enough to breed and there isnt much money in it! Pick the best pup and dont look under it til you get home!

I'd be careful of the shelter dog. Like most single women over 30- they wouldnt be available unless they got issues!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Part of the lean towards female labs, is the belief that they mature faster, thereby making them easier to train, and especially for folks who run in trials, you can get a dog started earlier with trial experience, which is key depending on the month you start your lab in obedience and field work.

Females have the reputation of being softer and easier to train, as compared to males who are notably more rambunctious and take longer to fully fill out.

All of this being relative mind you. It is a general perception, and generalities are just that... generalities.

Good luck to you.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have both and, I think it is a personal prefference, I like both of them for there different qualities and I don't believe there sex has anything to do with these qualities, it lies in there linage.



> Females have the reputation of being softer and easier to train, as compared to males who are notably more rambunctious and take longer to fully fill out.


A better word for this may be "sensitive" , when I think of "soft" I think of a dog that can't handle pressure well,and your always fighting a bad attitude towards training. But when I think of Sensitive I think of a dog that can handle pressure well but doesn't need alot of it to get the point across.


----------

